# Horse is limping on front



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

Is she out in the field? maybe try stabling her for a few days , keep her on nice soft bedding.. stable rest could help if she has strained a muscle or bruised the sore of her hoof... if its the muscle try running cold water from the hose down the tendon side of her leg.. can help sothe any muscle pain and just double check her hoof for any deep cracks and that theres nothing stuck in her hoof, i seen a farrier pull i tiny nail out of a horses hoof once.. it had been lame for weeks and nobody knew why!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

tanya said:


> I know you all are going to say take her to a vet and I really wish I could, but unexpected things came up and we are so broke we cant buy milk let alone a vet bill.



This is the very reason so many of us try tell everyone that wants a horse to NOT buy, rescue or breed a horse without having MORE than just the buy or initial cost of the horse. And if you got it free, makes no difference if you don't have the MAINTENANCE money (includes emergency vet money) then you should not have a horse at this time.

You need a vet..period !


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Could be a gazillon things OP. Since you can't afford a vet, you better have some knowledge horsemen friends who could come out & take a look at her. If not, enjoy watching your limping horse.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

If she's not too badly crippled just let her be and don't ride her. Horses with a minor case of the hobbles don't generally mind being pasture puffs. But when the money comes, she needs to be seen. Could be a number of things from navicular to arthritis to hoof soreness to soft tissue injuries. Might try giving her a couple grams of bute just to see if that helps her.


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

Spyder said:


> This is the very reason so many of us try tell everyone that wants a horse to NOT buy, rescue or breed a horse without having MORE than just the buy or initial cost of the horse. And if you got it free, makes no difference if you don't have the MAINTENANCE money (includes emergency vet money) then you should not have a horse at this time.
> 
> You need a vet..period !


 Thanks You dont think I feel bad enough??? Im sorry that personal things came up and now im a ****ty horse owner that cant afford a vet. I am on many fourms and this one by far has some of the most judgemental people on it. 



waresbear said:


> Could be a gazillon things OP. Since you can't afford a vet, you better have some knowledge horsemen friends who could come out & take a look at her. If not, enjoy watching your limping horse.


 Yeah I get my kicks out of watching her limp thanks. It is very obvious that I am the only one on here that ever falls on hard times and coming on here asking for advice was the wrong thing to do.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Take everything with a grain of salt OP. Horses are not only for the rich and well off. 

Okay so back to the injury.

It is hard to help with a hoof/leg injury when it cannot be seen. My horse also has a *slight* limp, a permanent one, probably from an old injury. However, it doesn't bother him and he still runs like the wind. I found a supplement helped him.

He did, just last week, develop a weird (other than the normal) limp, so I did my usual, checked for swelling and heat, had someone else walk him to see where the problem was, and then determined whether it was vet worthy, or just a sprain, similar to when we twist an ankle.

I determined, after my own assessment and when talking to other knowlegable people, that I would hold off on the vet and wait to see if he got better. He had a slightly swollen leg, with slight heat, so I gave him time off from work (previously had been working him every day at the w/t/c)

He did get better on his own. I checked him often, and within a day or so, the swelling was gone and he was back to normal. I started him lightly back into work, checking his progress, and he continues to be sound now.

So my point is, try to find heat, swelling, or painful areas. Then come back and ask us again. It may be something simple, and doesn't mean the horse is going to suffer indefintiely. 

Also, did the weather change recently? My horse has developed slight arthritis from his injury, and thus when it gets cold or rainy, he is more stiff.

Please keep us posted!


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

Tanya dont feel bad and dont be listening to them unhelpful comments.. we ALL have experienced hard times were moneys been tight. You can only do your best! And fair play to you if this is a horse that you rescued or got in really bad condition, i rescued a we foal 2years ago, hes was at deaths door (he was dumped) and i literally nursed him back to health at my home for about a month b4 we could get a foster mare.. only had to get the vet once for a flu injection.. i just got some good books from the library and read up articles on the internet.. and im not sure of the website but if you google it.. some websites have vets online to give free advice.. Best of luck to you, hope your horse gets better soon


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

Lakotababii said:


> Take everything with a grain of salt OP. Horses are not only for the rich and well off.
> 
> Okay so back to the injury.
> 
> ...


Sorry for flying off the handle I just dont appreiciate someone telling me I am not worthy of something because of my finacial status. If it was a life or death situation believe me I will find the money. 
Anyways thankyou for your concern and tips I am out there with her several times a day and there is nothing that I can see wrong. Its not hot, swollen, I have cleaned her feet and see nothinh in there and her hooves have no cracks. It has gotten cold here and we have got snow a few times, but has melted off now. I did give her some brute so that should help her out. 



Derry girl said:


> Tanya dont feel bad and dont be listening to them unhelpful comments.. we ALL have experienced hard times were moneys been tight. You can only do your best! And fair play to you if this is a horse that you rescued or got in really bad condition, i rescued a we foal 2years ago, hes was at deaths door (he was dumped) and i literally nursed him back to health at my home for about a month b4 we could get a foster mare.. only had to get the vet once for a flu injection.. i just got some good books from the library and read up articles on the internet.. and im not sure of the website but if you google it.. some websites have vets online to give free advice.. Best of luck to you, hope your horse gets better soon


 Thanks Derry girl. Do you still have your foal? Good to hear it found a good home to help it out.


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

tanya said:


> Sorry for flying off the handle I just dont appreiciate someone telling me I am not worthy of something because of my finacial status. If it was a life or death situation believe me I will find the money.
> Anyways thankyou for your concern and tips I am out there with her several times a day and there is nothing that I can see wrong. Its not hot, swollen, I have cleaned her feet and see nothinh in there and her hooves have no cracks. It has gotten cold here and we have got snow a few times, but has melted off now. I did give her some brute so that should help her out.
> 
> 
> Thanks Derry girl. Do you still have your foal? Good to hear it found a good home to help it out.


 
Yip still have him, he turned out to be a we highland type, really stocky build but light on his toes, dark grey/black with a huge big thick white mane and tail.. hes class looking, going to start a we bit of training in the spring and hes great company for my broodmare.....so i know how your feeling atm but everything will be ok.. stay positive


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

tanya said:


> Sorry for flying off the handle I just dont appreiciate someone telling me I am not worthy of something because of my finacial status. If it was a life or death situation believe me I will find the money.
> Anyways thankyou for your concern and tips I am out there with her several times a day and there is nothing that I can see wrong. Its not hot, swollen, I have cleaned her feet and see nothinh in there and her hooves have no cracks. It has gotten cold here and we have got snow a few times, but has melted off now. I did give her some brute so that should help her out.


 
No problem, everyone runs into issues, and money is an issue for most of us in these times. Sounds like you are doing your best.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

You know, I paid almost 9k on a horse that died 2 weeks ago. THEN a few days ago, I noticed another one of my horses has a swollen pastern. She isnt limping or favoring it, so I wrapped it up and am keeping an eye on it. I don't have the money to have a vet come out and tell me to wrap it and keep an eye on it when that's already what I am doing. People tend to pass judgment before they have gotten all the facts. shame on them, not you  

Keep an eye on it.


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

I am having a vet come out hopefully next week to look at our mare that has been limping. I have been watching her and I have noticed that she dont limp until she gets up from laying down could her legs be falling asleep? She is getting checked along with getting trimmed along with the others.


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

don't freak out i totally understand your situation, i have to pay for EVERYTHING regarding my horse it is not cheap!!he came up lame last week, it was an abcess. It could just be a bruise or an abcess from all the cold and wet, it softens their feet alot. as long is there is no swelling or heat in that leg i would give it a week. feel right above the heel bulb and around that part of her leg to find a pulse, if there is a pulse no matter how faint it is probaly an abcess! it WILL get worse before it gets better!!!if it doesn't get better ask an experienced horse person to look at her!! Just my advice and i hope she gets better it is so hard to watch them be in pain!


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

also, if you find the pulse and you think it is an abcess, or even just a bruise i would not give her any bute, thats what my vet said!! UNLESS she can barley walk!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I doubt that after >2 months it is an abscess. She may need x-rays if the vet can't find anything readily apparent.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Tanya, I've been following your threads about her. You've done a great job!
We had the vet out to look at our mares right front this weekend. We've been doctoringit since October and she has not gotten over the stifness. Vet looked at it, patted her, hugged me and told me it's just gonna take time. Would we both loooove to be able to afford $2,000 x rays and horse hospitals?? Sure, but we can't. I don't go to the dr unless I'm on my death bed!!! And I only call the vet when its life and death. I had him come out to check her and the two others, it's gonna sting but had to before I let a farrier loose on her.

Hang in there, she's better off with you than in Mexico!
Hopefully he can give you some ideas, sounds like it's an only time will tell thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

natisha said:


> I doubt that after >2 months it is an abscess. She may need x-rays if the vet can't find anything readily apparent.


 i didnt know she'd been limping fro 2+ months!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is your ground frozen where you are?

My paint mare has had unusually tender feet this year. It's because we don't have enough snow to cover the ground and provide protection from the uneven ground that froze. It took me 15 minutes to get her into the barn one night and as soon as she was in the sandy barn, she was fine. 

Like others have said, it could be numerous things.

Good luck with her...


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

Checked for a pulse didnt find one. The ground isnt frozen its really nice during the day. The thing I am finding odd is if I take her out she dont limp at all, but as soon as I put her back she limps. I hope the vet can figure something out cause she has me stumped. LOL


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

tanya said:


> Checked for a pulse didnt find one. The ground isnt frozen its really nice during the day. The thing I am finding odd is if I take her out she dont limp at all, but as soon as I put her back she limps. I hope the vet can figure something out cause she has me stumped. LOL


ok than that rules out an abcess. that is so weird that she only limps when you put her back!


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

I am waiting for a farrier to call me back to get him out to trim all three horses maybe it has something to do with her feet needing trimmed. regardless I am calling the vet tomorrow this has gone on to long and thankfully our taxes come in tomorrow. She was acting fine for a few weeks and yesterday she started limping really bad so its not from the cold cause its been really nice out.


----------



## Mstar (Nov 26, 2011)

Just for future reference, if you have a good relationship with your vets, some will take payments on services. It very well COULD be an abcess, my horse has a tendency to get very very deep abcesses, and was lame on and off for an entire summer because of one (and none of the several vets or farriers who worked on him could find what the problem was). Some days he'd trot out like a million bucks and some days he would limp. Some days there would be heat, some days there wouldn't. Sometimes there was swelling in his leg, some days there wasn't. Abcesses can be very fickle things. Keep us updated


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Mstar I will keep you all posted. We dont have jack to choose from around here as far as vets the guy we usually have come out is pretty decent so I hope he can figure something out. I think im going to have her trimmed first maybe the farrier can find the problem I did find thin crack on her hoof today that goes almost all the way up to the hair line, but that hasnt been there this whole time.


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a farrier coming out on Saturday to trim everyone. He said he has hoof testers to see if she has any bruises if he comes up with nothing than I will get the vet out. I told him the I had a nine month old colt that needs trimmed and he said at such a young age he might not need to be trimmed, but he will check him out.


----------

